# modifier 74 vs 53



## chewri (Oct 8, 2012)

when coding a incomplete colonoscopy should the new 74 modifier be used or 53 modifier. Oct edge blast says use 53.


----------



## coachlang3 (Oct 8, 2012)

53 modifier is for the physician to use.

73 is for the facility if it is stopped prior to anesthesia

74 is for the facility if it is stopped after the anesthesia


----------

